#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Philippine Forum >  >  Subic Bay party

## forreachingme

Sadly such things not allowed in Thailand.


Ooops seems not to link picture, sorry, so it's about a pool arty at the treasure island rsort in Subic, all you can eat, and you can play special games...

----------


## forreachingme

50 grils are booked for the fun..

Here some pics on a site about previous similar event..

I've heard that treasure island is more a motel then a hotel somehow...

Treasure Island Beach Resort Pool Party Photo Gallery, Baloy Beach, Barro Barretto | Philippine Photos

----------


## forreachingme

This was for May 30 !  Ooops

sorry some webpage in the phils are kind of neglect


Will try find next event date and follow up here...

----------


## bobo746

^ done a couple of those  mate lives around the corner near harleys good day out.

----------


## Butterfly

I think I will pass  :Puke:

----------


## porno frank

Filipinas are hot.  :sexy:

----------


## sunsetter

not bad at all

----------


## jks

> I think I will pass


Ueeeeiiiiiihhh yummi yummi ;-)

----------


## Chairman Mao

> not bad at all


Jaysus mate, how much have you been drinking.  :Smile: 

The lass has the head of some sort of equidae.

----------


## sabang

> I think I will pass


They have ladybots too BF, no need to feel unwanted.  ::chitown:: 

Incidentally reach, such parties are dead simple to organise in Thailand.
Hope you are having a good time there in the Fils mate.

----------


## PaulBunyon

Can't say I like all Filipinas but I've sure seen many that are darn pretty. I've also met some really nice Filipina teachers in Thailand. Which country is more popular with foreigners, Thailand or The Philippines? I've never been to the Philippines by the way.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^I have lived in the Philippines for the last 14 years; lived in Thailand for the six before that. Thailand is far more popular with foreigners; most foreigners are scared to come to the PI. I just got back from a trip to Thailand, and both my wife and I were amazed at the number of foreigners. Where I live in the PI, I often go months without seeing a white face. Even if I go up to Manila, there are relatively few foreigners around. Which, quite frankly, is one reason I live here.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

BTW, as a long-time resident, I can say with some certainty that the only reason anyone would notice any of the three slappers pictured in this post at a pool party would be to wonder how they got in. My maids are better looking.

----------


## PaulBunyon

^Do you think PI is more dangerous for foreigners than LOS? In the past, weren't there a lot more when the US was there? Have a lot of foreigners who settled there left for abroad?

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^The US Navy was at Subic Air Station for over 100 years until the Philippines revoked the lease in 1991. Overnight, it turned into a ghost town. There are a few old retired guys still living in Olangapo, and some nice resorts in the area. But virtually no tourism. Clarke Air Force Base in Angeles City was also closed in 1991. There are tons of sleazy bars and cheap, butt-ugly whores in AC, and a few US retirees still around, but they're getting old. Tourists still go to AC, mostly sex tourists from other countries in Asia or from Australia. The only attraction is that it is much cheaper than Manila. With the 1991 closing of the bases, any special relationship the country had with the US ended. The Philippines has always been a far more violent place than Thailand, but I expect that crimes against foreigners are far more prevalent in Thailand, given that there are many, many more foreigners to target. AC has seen six dead Americans and two dead Brits in the past few months, while Manila and other parts of the country have seen several more of each dead. Most dead foreigners here now tend to be Indian, Korean or Japanese, because proportionally there are more of them than white folks. Other than Manila, AC and Subic, only Cebu has a fairly large number of foreigners, quite a few of them tourists, but it is also not without violence; it does have less, however, as most tourists tend to stay in beach resorts which offers them some protection.

----------


## sabaii sabaii

> My maids are better looking.


Any pics?  :Smile:

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^Sorry. Wife said no posting allowed as they are underage. :Sorry1:

----------

